# Ethically hacking the PS4



## sossego (Oct 24, 2014)

Since the PS4 has the following:

AMD64 processors
ATI GPU
FreeBSD kernel
then we can assume it can be hacked with minimal damage to the system.


Prepare a system that uses the same type of connector for the hard drive as the PS4 does. This means you will need to take it apart. Take that chance; because, you are leaving the software alone and Sony wants their intellectual property.
Place a FreeBSD system on that drive with ATI Radeon support, basic VESA - if needed, loaded modules from rc.conf/default, AMD64 kernel, basic sound, and the normals.
Switch out the drive.
Restart the console.
The things I am not aware of are:

Is it UEFI?
Is a bootloader used or is it the BTX bootlader?
Specific sound and exact Radeon device.
What I am aware of:

Sony has development software for gamers and programmers.
FreeBSD was used on the PS3 and PS4.
It is a nice and affordable system with two quad-core processors and a shitload of memory: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_4_technical_specifications .
FreeBSD supports AMD64.
Sony has stated that it wants people to develop on its systems.
I am taking a chance on making this public.


----------



## sossego (Oct 27, 2014)

I am going to add a few points here.

There is no reason to try to get things for free when someone had to work for it. I am against people stealing from others' hard work. Programmers with families wrote that software for Sony. So, if you are here for that - game software hacking - you can leave.
There are people in big companies that actually want innovative thinkers, you have to look for them.
If you go for what is positive and beneficial to others, you will succeed.
Thanks much, people.


----------



## sossego (Oct 31, 2014)

I want to leave you with a few things to think on to encourage you.


Hacking starts in the mind with the willingness to change.
What Sony did was take common hardware platforms and place them together alongside of an open source system such as FreeBSD to develop something others would enjoy. You could possibly accomplish the same if you set your mind to it.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 3, 2014)

It is a shame that companies like Sony don't officially bless users hacking their hardware. Instead they prefer to worry entirely about piracy and lock the hardware down. I guess it makes sense from a business point of view but it is a little disappointing they don't release an unlock firmware update when the device reaches EOL (This would be perfect for the PS3).


----------



## sossego (Nov 7, 2014)

The reason for this tutorial is to get the reader to start thinking and approaching things differently. So, there are a few things that you ladies and gentlemen need to re-correct because they are necessary.

Third post:

The original number one was giving recognition to all of the BSDs. I ask that it be put back on there with at least FreeBSD being given credit on the thread as "1".
"Hacking is an attitude; it starts in the mind. " Keep that sentence as it is. Follow it with an explanation for those that do not talk as the normal, everyday person on the street. I chose those words because some people have a skill set but do not want to deal with the formality. There is a lot of talent in poor, struggling communities that never gets a chance. This is me giving back to them because I am making it through the same things they are doing.

I used the style of the three-clause BSD license. You will need a disclaimer at the top stating:


> You take full responsibility for your actions when engaging in this tutorial.



Mr. kpedersen, we each have that which we can do and with what we have. Given that the PS4 can possibly be used as both a gaming system and a computer, I have a question to ask you: would you please remove your negativity from the tutorial? I am trying to encourage those who have the natural skill set and those who desire to develop it.

Once everything is set up I want it as before. The thread is closed not locked. Who wants to be locked into a license agreement? The knowledge is open.

A lot of the work I do is volunteer and it is a pleasure to teach people an open system.

Explanation of the BSD statement:


> The BSD family is a Freely Opened Network of operating systems derived from Berkley Unix. FreeBSD is on of these systems.


That should do there.

I also openly ask that a hardware hacking/modification/porting sub-forum be placed - if possible - here in the forums.

You see, I am one of many people out there on the street, in the store, and walking past you. I speak for the everyday people - leave that word as it is - the everyday person from their perspective. Some people need encouragement in one way and some in other ways.

To me, it seems that Sony is trying to make up for bad publicity from the past. I see this as an honest effort on their part. Perhaps if a few of us speak to them, they may be willing - it is a chance that you have to take - to develop a system that is both for gaming and for computing; yet, it will not be done simultaneously.

Obrigado, aba. "Thanks, people."


----------



## fonz (Nov 7, 2014)

sossego said:


> I also openly ask that a hardware hacking/modification/porting sub-forum be placed - if possible - here in the forums.


That's unlikely to happen. Administrators are reluctant to add new (sub)fora because there are so many already and almost all topics are already covered by one (or even more) of those. More specifically, I'm inclined to think that your thread fits quite nicely here in _Other Architectures_.

Disclaimer: I'm not actually in charge of adding new fora. I'm merely stating that I don't expect a new (sub)forum to be created, that's all.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Nov 9, 2014)

You will hit a wall. The PS4 CPU is x86, right, but its memory controller and bus architecture are completely different (not 8237/8288 compatible) and its documentation isn't public. So execution of any x86-PC/AT binary is not directly possible on that machine. Basically you are confronted with the same difficulties as PS3, Wii and Xbox 360 hackers.


----------



## sossego (Nov 12, 2014)

It is possible that the PS4 could be used as an affordable small server. Schools and businesses would have something to work with and within their budget. I do understand that it is completely up to Sony for this decision.


----------



## kpa (Nov 12, 2014)

It's designed to be a game console not a server machine so I wouldn't get my hopes up too much. Server machines have different requirements for power consumption and cooling compared to anything else. What works for desktops/laptops/game consoles may not work at all when the same hardware is put to server type use.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 12, 2014)

http://www.ps4playstation4.com/sonys-profit-on-PS4



> At launch, most console makers don't actually make a profit on the system, instead selling it for a loss and making their money back on accessories and games. This generation may be the first that Sony turns a profit right from the beginning due to off-the-shelf hardware, but just how much is Sony making on each PS4 sold?
> Sony Makes $18 on each PS4 sold
> 
> According to research firm IHS, it costs Sony $381 to make each PlayStation 4, which then sells for $399.99. Contrast this to the PS3 launch, where Sony paid around $800 to make each PS



Consoles are sold for a _very_ small profit or even a loss; Sony gets money on every game sold, and this is how they make their profit. It has worked this way since at least the original Nintendo console (NES); this is why console makers are so opposed to using the machine for other purposes, since this would mean no games being sold.

If the PS4 would be sold with normal profit margins, then just buying a normal server would probably be cheaper, not to mention better, since even for small servers a RAID mirror is a requirement, in addition, the PS4 would make a slow server, since much of its power lies in the GPU, rather than CPU.


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 12, 2014)

sossego said:


> It is possible that the PS4 could be used as an affordable small server. Schools and businesses would have something to work with and within their budget. I do understand that it is completely up to Sony for this decision.



Or they could acquire slightly older hardware for a fraction of the price on the various '_used stuff_' web sites, and load up a OS of their choice.


----------



## sossego (Dec 4, 2014)

The second part will describe what to do in order to recreate some of the parts of the Orbit OS.


Place the PS4 hard drive into the laptop/desktop that you removed the FreeBSD installation from.
Place a FreeBSD amd64 disk in the DVD/CD player or attach a USB key with the image to it. Boot from the installation media.
Go to the screen to choose the shell utility. 

```
ls /dev
gpart show /dev/$DISC
```
Look at the layout to see what it is. Write down the structure for reinstalling FreeBSD to the disk. Note: Follow the instructions. Don't be stupid. Don't even claim that I encouraged your stupidity.
Attach another USB key - or one if you are using a disk - and format it then mount it.
Create a mount point. Locate  /boot  and mount it the the key. Make the volume writable.
Copy all of /boot and its sub-directories to the key. Unmount and remove all media.
This will copy all necessary drivers and configurations for you to add. Yes, it is a different kernel. Yes, this is a quick hack; but, I have used this method to install drivers between setups.

You could also copy /usr/src - if it does exist - to the key.


This may or may not work but, it does temporarily address boot and  file structure  issues.
Don't be foolish.


----------

